# Sleeping Bag



## Altaskibum (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey all, I bought a backpacking sleeping bag from LL Bean about 15 years ago, I used to winter camp with it on a regular basis. However I used it this last weekend and the temps were only in the low 30's and I got cold. I haven't used it in ages and I do recall storing it in a stuff sack for a while. Do sleeping bags loose thier warmth? And if so is there anyway to get it back? I really can't afford a new bag right now so any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 11, 2007)

What kind of insulation does it use: Synthetic or down?

Bags will lose their loft over time. Synthetics lose it quicker than down, especially if stored inside the stuff sack.
If a synthetic bag has been exposed to heat (like storing in a hot attic) while compressed, the fibers can fuse together and lose loft. 


Washing is probably the only way of salvaging lost loft.
Wash the bag by hand or in a front loading machine on gentle cycle (use non-detergent soap, use down wash if down). Rinse it thoroughly.  Put it in the drier in low heat with a few tennis balls.

If that doesn't help... I don't think there's anything else you could do.

Good luck!
-Doug


----------



## Altaskibum (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Thanks Doug. I am affraid that the tag is currently unreadable so is there another way to tell if it is down or synthetic?


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 11, 2007)

Hmm... what's the model and make of the bag? 

Usually down bags will tend to lose some feathers through stitching and sometimes fabric - that's a tell-tale sign of down. Other than that sometimes you can feel if it's a synthetic or down bag depending on the type of synthetic used.  Down is pretty compressable too, so that's another way of telling without having to cut the bag open


----------



## Altaskibum (Apr 11, 2007)

There is no model listed anywhere on the bag but it is an LL bean. I think it is synthetic from what I can tell. I have never lost any stuffing out of it but it is wicked compressable too. So I don't know. I may just try to take it back to LL bean and exchange it if washing it doesn't work.


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 11, 2007)

That's cool, you can still wash regular down with a non-detergent soap. I'd just try washing the bag and see how it comes out... or just get a brand new one from bean if they'll give it to ya


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 16, 2007)

Altaskibum said:


> There is no model listed anywhere on the bag but it is an LL bean. I think it is synthetic from what I can tell. I have never lost any stuffing out of it but it is wicked compressable too. So I don't know. I may just try to take it back to LL bean and exchange it if washing it doesn't work.


LL Bean stands behind their stuff 100%.  I'd bring it back and get a new one.  No sense in wondering if your wash/dry tricks worked, and finding out the hard way that the bag is still junk.

Smitty


----------



## Altaskibum (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks, I think that is what I'll do, however I'll have to wait untill I am back up north later on this summer. I suppose that I won't need a real warm sleeping bag throught the summer in dallas anyway.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 16, 2007)

smitty77 said:


> LL Bean stands behind their stuff 100%.  I'd bring it back and get a new one.


If the bag failed because of defect or poor design, that's one thing.  But 15 years from a synthetic bag is beyond it's natural life.  IMO, returning that bag for a replacement is an abuse of their excellent return policy.  They'll exchange it, no questions asked, but it's still a poor idea.

Your best bet at this point is to wash it following the proper directions and store it properly.  You can also look at getting a liner or overbag to extend the range of comfortable sleeping.

 -dave-


----------



## cbcbd (Apr 17, 2007)

I take my last comment back about getting a new one. I agree with Dave. 
-Doug


----------



## Altaskibum (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah y'all are probably right. How long is a synthetic bag supposed to last? Should I get a down next time? Do they typically last longer?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 18, 2007)

My synthetic is 10+ years old & still retains warmth, it's not used all that much though.

Whatever you buy, they should sell cotton storage bags.  They are thin & good sized so your bag can be stored without being cramped in a tiny stuff sack.  Storing it in the stuff sack will shorten the life of any bag.


----------



## David Metsky (Apr 18, 2007)

It really depends on how you use, store, and clean it.  If you use it heavily and it spends a lot of time compressed, you will see a loss of loft (insulating power) in just a few (3-4) years.  If you use it infrequently, store it properly, and sleep in a liner so the bag doesn't absorb moisture and oils, it will last up to 10 or so years without losing much loft.

Down will generally last much longer, I know of folks with 20+ year old bags that are still going strong.  I've got one bag hitting 20 years now.

But a proper wash and drying of the synthetic bag should restore some of the loft.  It can be hard on the bag structure and you could cause rips/tears in the shell.

 -dave-


----------



## Bergamo (Apr 20, 2007)

*bags*

FWIW: I was at Moor and Mountain the other day , speaking to Burt about some old down bags I own. One is a North Face Slim-some-thing-or-another Mummy rated to 20. And the other is a Sierra Designs rated to -20. His first question was: How did you store them? I said I have used them off and on over the years and have kept them both in a very large cardboard box (one of those big boxes for some sort of kid's toy house, or something) and lofted-up. He said it was good they weren't crunched in a stuff sack and suggested I give them a wash. He sold me the down soap and gave me the instructions to follow. He said I should have good results bringing back the loft. These bags were bought in the mid 1970's. At this point in my life, I won't be buying new equipment unless it is necessary and it will be used.


----------

